# Where to buy CO2 regulators around GTA?



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Where does one buy a quality regulator around the GTA?


----------



## Abb (Mar 7, 2009)

Goto big als, get the Milwaukee regulator, But Look online for lower prices. They have a good reputation with the aquarium community.

Ie heres the lowest one in canada. Big als will price match. They ship for free. Or you can but it from them.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/c...2+Regulator+with+Needle+Valve+&+Solenoid.html

Its all in one, get the three year warranty with them.

Otherwise, you have to part out stuff, wait from different suppliers for parts and put it all together yourself without any warranty. Well worth the extra 20 bucks you might save.

I just recently looked into it, cant beat 120 for a regulator. Especially from a big als near you.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you decide to go with the MA957, I would highly recommend you look into a new needle valve.


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

i am also looking into settting up a co2 system and find milwaukee systems everywhere and their price is unbeatable.

can anyone suggest or give a review for the one in question or another that has had some success for an affordable price?


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm following along too as I'm looking for a pressurized system.

Question on the MA957 regulator -does it include the CA320 fitting?

mops.ca is having a 10% off sale - the regular price is $118.20 less 10% = $106.40.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/regulator-p-798.html

Also what about the regulators that 'bambi' (member here) is selling?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

chriscro said:


> i am also looking into settting up a co2 system and find milwaukee systems everywhere and their price is unbeatable.
> 
> can anyone suggest or give a review for the one in question or another that has had some success for an affordable price?


I have used the MA957 in the past, and have also helped other users that have used it.

I mention it briefly in my CO2 guide (linked in my signature). I do not recommend it, as there are several problems with it, one being the unstable bubble rate due to the needle valve.

You are better off purchasing a quality regulator, as this is one piece of equipment you do not want to skimp on, lest you want to gas your livestock. A good regulator will also last you a lifetime, and will not need to be replaced.



NVES said:


> Question on the MA957 regulator -does it include the CA320 fitting?


Yes, it is on the back of the regulator.



NVES said:


> Also what about the regulators that 'bambi' (member here) is selling?


They are similar to the MA957 and have similar problems, most likely.


----------



## Abb (Mar 7, 2009)

I have the MA957. Darkblades writeup is good. but a couple things to add in long time experience with welders. If you are tinkering with it endlessly, then yeah a new needle valve is what you might look into. NV's are very cheap. Quality is not a HUGE factor. Just the needle valves quality makes a difference really, its the final say in your bubble count.

BUT on the other hand, most people on the forum dont set it up properly. Its simple. Buy the regulator, screw it into the co2 tank with the appropriate hardware supplied, and plug it in. It comes with a how to guide. Wait about 4-5 minutes if you have high pressure going to the needle valve for it to regulate back to normal and get a proper count. Also my friend has one, and it works fine and he has 2 solenoids, and three separate lines coming out to different tanks. 

It worked fine for me, was decent price, decent quality. You dont need some 300$ regulator if your adjusting it once, you know what i mean. Leave that stuff for welders. 

I have a steady rate for about a month now of 1 b/s. 

Also if you dont have an efficient method of diffusion, dont do co2. Or your wasting money. Rex reactor is perfect. I had a large one, but i did not want ALL co2 dissolved into the water, so i halfed it, and now i get the odd micro bubbles coming out. Which is perfect. Plants use both kinds of co2, dissolved and non dissolved. 

Last but not least, if your trying to achieve a perfect co2 level of 30ish ppm.(optimal plant growing) Than you are already border lining "Gassing" your livestock(the water in streams and lakes arent even that high). I worry more about damn heaters, Ive had those fail and kill all my livestock at about 38degrees c. A slight rise in temp can cause co2 to dissolve faster and raise ph too. Sucked


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> If you decide to go with the MA957, I would highly recommend you look into a new needle valve.


I already got the MA957... Any specific needle valve you would recommend? And where can I possibly get it from? Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Any quality needle valve that has a low Cv is best. That way, you can get fine-tune control.

There are several brands and model numbers that I listed in my guide; you can sometimes find metering valves from various online vendors and even on eBay. 

I also have a few for sale, and they are usually available whenever I am back in Toronto.


----------

